# My new toy



## mudsac's (Dec 14, 2011)

Just picked it up this afternoon 2013 650 XMR


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

NICE CONGRATS


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mudsac's (Dec 14, 2011)

So far I love it. It has more power then the brute and a better ride. I think this is going to be a great seller for Can am.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweet ride. There's nothing not to like about that.


----------



## mudsac's (Dec 14, 2011)

I think I might take the Outlaws off the brute and see if they will fit


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought the XMR came with silverbacks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beachcruiser said:


> I thought the XMR came with silverbacks.


Changed this year.... not sure why. Mudzilla's suck.


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

looks the the 1000 still comes with silverbacks 

maybe they think the silverbacks are to big for the 650 . who knows


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya don't know why they would put those on thought thy discontinued mudzilla's. nice bike tho I really like those Xmr can ams nice bike and looks like they made the 650 little shorter in length 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Im pretty sure the xmr 650 comes with28 mudzillas


----------

